# Widget says



## Needlenose (Sep 17, 2010)

Happy Easter/Spring! 










We had photos with the Easter Bunny to raise money for the greyhounds. Widget wasn't going to sit still for the bunny, so we used a prop.


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

Cute!!!! Widget looks like he's exploring the easter basket-or maybe just looking for mealies


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

Easter Neener!


----------



## Titus (Apr 9, 2011)

Aw, I wish Titus would stay that still for pictures. He's always exploring and running around. :lol:


----------



## Needlenose (Sep 17, 2010)

Actually what you can't see is me standing next to that stand with my gloved hands under the edge because he wouldn't keep still. :lol: We just had a really awsome photographer.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Widget is stunning  thanks for sharing and happy easter!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

She is gorgeous!


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

It's the Easter Hedgie!


----------

